# Comment effacer un album de sa bibliothèque



## faniegenest (10 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas comment effacer un album de musique de ma bibliothèque. Chaque fois que j'appuie sur l'illustration de l'album et puis que je le jette à la poubelle, c'est un des morceaux musical qui est enlevé et non pas tout le contenu de l'album. Or, moi je veux effacer tout un album, l'enlever de ma biblio.  Comment faire ?

Merci pour votre éventuelle réponse 

Fanie


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2011)

Il faut sélectionner tous les morceaux en appuyant sur la touche majuscule et ensuite faire la suppression.


----------

